
Are recruiters/companies too picky about specific skills? - sharemywin
Do you get this kind of detailed experience requirements from recruiters?  Does it seem like they&#x27;re being too picky?<p>Experience with C#  Required8 Years<p>Experience with .Net 1.1 to 4.0, ASP.net 
Required 8 Years<p>Experience with SQL procedures, functions tables views, etcRequired8 Years<p>Experience with Microsoft SQL Server 2000 to 2012Required 8 Years<p>Experience with MS Visio or any flow diagram tool Desired 3 Years<p>Experience with Version control tools, ODRC uses TFSHighly Desired 3 Years<p>Experience with other programming languages such as JAVA and JQueryHighly Desired 3Years<p>Experience with the programming language of JQuery Mobile Highly Desired 1 Year<p>Experience with Knockout Library web framework Highly Desired 1 Year<p>Experience with the front-end framework Bootstrap tools Highly Desired 1 Year<p>Experience creating test documentation and performing System Tests  Required8 Years<p>Experience with creating technical documentation with application functionality and test methods Required 8 Years<p>Experience with DotNetNuke (DNN) web content management system Highly Desired 1 Year
======
JSeymourATL
> Are recruiters/companies too picky about specific skills?

Most job descriptions are poorly written, unimaginitive, and edited by
committee. The resulting qualifications become a wish list of checkboxes for
the 'perfect candidate'. Instead of thoughtfully assesing whether or not you
have real potential to do the job-- Bozo Recruiters have been reduced to
simply comparing your score in their applicant tracking system.

Is it any wonder executive leaders consistently complain they can't find
qualified candidates?

------
colonelpopcorn
It's a way to weed out those who aren't confident enough in their abilities.
Apply anyway.

------
sharemywin
Why 8 why not 7?

Why DotNetNuke? why not another CM system?

Do they want TFS or any version control will work?

